# Which of these two Potbelly Stoves is the best ?



## scania (Oct 29, 2012)

Grateful if anyone can advise me if there are any differences between these two stoves and which is the best in terms of metal quality?

Also does anyone know from what origional Potstove they are reproduced to look like? as I did notice on one retailers website that it says it is a 'real size replica of the 'junior' stove, my second question is which company origionally built the 'junior' stove?
https://www.lehmans.com/p-1553-railroad-potbelly-wood-heat-stove.aspx

One of these reproductions is made by the US Stove Company and is called the 'Caboose 1869 Potbelly' and is a modern reproduction currently in production.

The other is made by Vogelzang and is called the 'PB65XL' and also a modern reproduction currently in production.

Both stoves are the same dimentions  (34'' x 20'' x 22'')  and both are approx 220 lbs weight.

http://www.vogelzang.com/browse.cfm/railroad-potbelly-stove/4,19.html
https://www.usstove.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=309&product_id=1038

Finally another question, I noticed these stoves for sale on the Amazon website as two variants, one called a 'cook stove' and the other called a 'heat stove', one about 30% dearer than the other stove, but they looked identical and have identical measurements on this site also? see link below
http://www.amazon.com/Stove-Company-Caboose-Potbelly-1869/dp/B000C6JDBO
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...stove&rh=n:3375251,k:caboose+heat+stove&ajr=0
Why the big price difference?


----------



## begreen (Oct 29, 2012)

Personally I would be leary of running either of these stoves in my home due to concerns about the quality and fit of their castings. As for the difference, it wouldn't surprise me if they both came from the same factory in China. For the price there are much safer and cleaner burning stoves on the market. If you must have a potbelly stove maybe look around for an original in good condition?


----------



## scania (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for info, I hadn't considered that they might both be built in china, which now that you mention it they probably are. I have a Villager & a Yeoman, both British air tight stoves, I just wanted a Potbelly Stove for the kitchen for ocasional use, I love the look of the Potbelly above all other stoves. I'm located in Ireland, Potbelly stoves are rare here in Europe, and antique Potbellys are almost non existant over here, I am also trying to track down a Massport Pittsburg built in Newzealant, it's also very rare in Europe.


----------



## rwhite (Oct 29, 2012)

Are you going to try and heat a room with them? My SIL has one as a yard ornament and it performs great in that aspect. I might even dare to throw some kindling in it as long as it was outside. These things are built worse that pot metal diecast toys. No way I would burn one indoors.


----------



## dougand3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Agree with all "be leery" comments. Crappy castings - I bought a Vogelzang cast iron boxwood once. After unpacking it, I decided I didn't want to install it in a structure that I didn't want to burn down. I bet these potbellies are REAL similar. Fire will always be a controlled (hopefully) runaway. Not UL listed - 36" clearance to combustibles in every direction. Gotta be better stoves in Ireland or GB.


----------



## Dune (Nov 4, 2012)

scania said:


> Grateful if anyone can advise me if there are any differences between these two stoves and which is the best in terms of metal quality?
> 
> Also does anyone know from what origional Potstove they are reproduced to look like? as I did notice on one retailers website that it says it is a 'real size replica of the 'junior' stove, my second question is which company origionally built the 'junior' stove?
> https://www.lehmans.com/p-1553-railroad-potbelly-wood-heat-stove.aspx
> ...


 
If they are both the same size, they will make equally good planters so no difference really.


----------



## denn (Nov 13, 2012)

Their not caboose stove copys. Caboose stoves had a lip to keep pots from sliding off and
a base that could be bolted down so the stove didn't move around.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't know if they are available over there, and even if so they will cost more than the options you posted, but ahve you looked at a Thelin?


----------



## bentonbee (Jan 10, 2013)

Scania,
I have not seen either of the stoves you mentioned with my own eyes. I have a Vogelzang box stove and it is well built.  I would not be afraid to put it in a house, it is in a garage now.  It fits together tightly and is well built and heavy.  See if you can find one that is put together and see what you think.  I had the Vongelzang potbelly recommended to me by someone who actually had one.


----------

